# unexpected wild badger watching...



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

What a day, 
called on my dead parents elderly friends unannounced as i was passing by, and managed to chose the old girls birthday of all days... I d been there an hour as darkness fell and noticed the garden light come on and she commented the badgers are here. Not sure what she meant, she ushered me to the patio doors and looking through i saw a badger not 6 meters away snuffling in the grass. Her husband got up and said he' d get the peanuts as the others would be here soon and proceeded to go through the patio doors into the conservatory beckoning me in to take a closer look.He opened the door into the garden and the badger moved back into the darkness as he threw the nuts all over the grass.
We all sat down and i was told they d been coming for the last 8 months and then the light came back on. Four of them all snuffling around and eating the nuts while they individually moved backwards protecting the food they hadnt eaten by there bellies from theft by others and then we moved into the open doored conservatory. As we talked the closest was 2 meters away and i was told how scared his wife had been when he first opend it and fed them but they were now obviously used to it. We spent 10 minutes watching and i had to be on my way , but what a fascinating experience i hadnt expected, although i was aware they hand fed a large ringed dove for well over four years. All this a stones throw from sheffield in a peak village and normal residence but the day was not complete as yet and id still my journey to end.
On the "strines"road i negotiated a bend to see a hare move to the grassy bank alongside and at the time i thought him safe he shot back on himself and i felt the thud and humps as i passed over and knew there was little i could do for him. Saddened i moved on and within 2 miles saw a badger and slowed to avoid him. 
Later as i passed the blue john mines i noticed i was being followed by a police car that nothing came of and i reflect on my strange day ...

Had i spent a minute less or more watching the badgers, the hare might still be living... what a day of contrast from great high to low and non of it expected.

I d love to film the badgers, they were in fantastic condition all fat for winter and perfectly groomed and they didnt show any concern about our presence just going about things as i assume they naturally do and we were so close the experience was sureal.


----------

